# Driving license - clases en inglés



## lola morena (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi guys, I´m sure many of you have got a driving license here in Spain. I have heard it is very difficult unless you find a really good school and good teacher. Any suggestions? (preferably classes in English)
I´m a newbie here so in case the theme has been discussed (I´m sure it has), pls forward me the link.

Many thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Most people I know go back to the UK to take their tests!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lola morena said:


> Hi guys, I´m sure many of you have got a driving license here in Spain. I have heard it is very difficult unless you find a really good school and good teacher. Any suggestions? (preferably classes in English)
> I´m a newbie here so in case the theme has been discussed (I´m sure it has), pls forward me the link.
> 
> Many thanks!


HI & welcome


you mean you actually want to learn to drive from scratch?


when we first came nearly 7 years ago I thought of doing that (never did though) - I was told then that it was possible to take the test in English & locally there was an english-speaking instructor

I'm nowhere near you though, although I'd be surprised if there wasn't one in BCN


----------



## cailinoBAC (Aug 25, 2010)

Any driving English Speaking driving instructors near Tarifa? Or La Linea/Algeciras? I know there are some further along the costa del sol, but we will be moving to Tarifa soon so it would be better. I do actually have driving experience and have gone home to Ireland to do the test already, but didn't get it. I know the test here is supposed to be harder to pass, but I would like to have a go. It's been a few months since I last drove a car and I'm worried I'll forget how.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cailinoBAC said:


> Any driving English Speaking driving instructors near Tarifa? Or La Linea/Algeciras? I know there are some further along the costa del sol, but we will be moving to Tarifa soon so it would be better. I do actually have driving experience and have gone home to Ireland to do the test already, but didn't get it. I know the test here is supposed to be harder to pass, but I would like to have a go. It's been a few months since I last drove a car and I'm worried I'll forget how.


what I did was just go into the driving schools in town & ask - at least that way you'll see if they really do speak English!


----------



## cailinoBAC (Aug 25, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> what I did was just go into the driving schools in town & ask - at least that way you'll see if they really do speak English!


Yeah, I think I'll just ask in Tarifa when we move there. They have been closed any time I've gone there. I was just wondering if anybody knew as most businesses I've been to, nobody has had any English. I can get by in Spanish, just for something like driving lessons I'd prefer to do more than 'get by'.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a very informative and entertaining article by someone who got a Spanish driving licence here: Driving over Spaniards | | Living in Andalucia - My andalucia Ezine, publish & read stories & articles about Andalucia.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> There is a very informative and entertaining article by someone who got a Spanish driving licence here: Driving over Spaniards | | Living in Andalucia - My andalucia Ezine, publish & read stories & articles about Andalucia.


Hahaha, I did enjoy the article Alcalaina, thanks!
It brought back memories as I took my test here with classes in the centre of Madrid! I too took the test in Spanish and remember the incredible vocabulary required, but it was fun too! My name is Jane, but the theory instuctor (no online test then) couldn't get round that, so he called me James. Also for some reason he couldn't talk ,only shout so he would come into the class and shout _James, esta señal ¡¿Qué quiere decir?!_ frightening the life out of me. The name has stuck and now I'm James to my immediate family! I passed theory first time I'm proud to say. (I met a Spanish girl at the test centre who had failed five times) and the practical second time round, so it *can* be done!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha, I did enjoy the article Alcalaina, thanks!
> It brought back memories as I took my test here with classes in the centre of Madrid! I too took the test in Spanish and remember the incredible vocabulary required, but it was fun too! My name is Jane, but the theory instuctor (no online test then) couldn't get round that, so he called me James. Also for some reason he couldn't talk ,only shout so he would come into the class and shout _James, esta señal ¡¿Qué quiere decir?!_ frightening the life out of me. The name has stuck and now I'm James to my immediate family! I passed theory first time I'm proud to say. (I met a Spanish girl at the test centre who had failed five times) and the practical second time round, so it *can* be done!


Well done! I passed my test in the UK just before we moved here, but I could certainly do with some lessons on reverse parking on a 25% gradient 10 ft wide cobbled street ...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Well done! I passed my test in the UK just before we moved here, but I could certainly do with some lessons on reverse parking on a 25% gradient 10 ft wide cobbled street ...


... with an irate farmer in a 4 x 4 coming up the hill the other way!


----------



## mjmc (Sep 3, 2010)

James (I mean Jane), could you give me the name of the school you did yours at? Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mjmc said:


> James (I mean Jane), could you give me the name of the school you did yours at? Thanks


OK
Autoescuela Venecia
Calle de Mesonero Romanos, 6
28013 Madrid
915 328 366

Perhaps I should point out that I went there 19 years ago!!! I know it still exists. When I went it was pretty shabby, but there was a good team teaching and it was near my flat.
No English spoken. Not even "Jane"...


----------



## mjmc (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you 




pesky wesky said:


> ok
> autoescuela venecia
> calle de mesonero romanos, 6
> 28013 madrid
> ...


----------

